# A.A.A.



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

*                  A.A.A. Cercasi ragazzo di razza, perché BASTARDO l'ho già avuto! 














*


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *                  A.A.A. Cercasi ragazzo di razza, perché BASTARDO l'ho già avuto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bastardini sono i più intelligenti e si affezionano un sacco...


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> * A.A.A. Cercasi ragazzo di razza, perché BASTARDO l'ho già avuto! *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


che cattiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	




poveri bastardini... forti e resistenti per selezione naturale...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> i bastardini sono i più intelligenti e si affezionano un sacco...





mailea ha detto:


> che cattiva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parlando di cani, sicuramente


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Parlando di cani, sicuramente


anche di uomini 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi un bastardo per ciascuno non fa male a nessuno


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

la mia non parlava solo di cani...


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche di uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e poi... vuoi mettere il fascino del bastardino?
una bella sfida se fai un po' la bastardina anche tu....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche di uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho voglia di variare, non ho mai avuto nulla di razza (né cani, né uomini). Il mio cane però non lo cambio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ! Una faccia così da pirla non si trova in nessun altro cane


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e poi... vuoi mettere il fascino del bastardino?
> una bella sfida se fai un po' la bastardina anche tu....


Dici che è bene adattarsi? Butto via il pedigree?


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

Di bastardi ne ho quanti ne volete.
Vi passo qualche numero di telefono?


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Dici che è bene adattarsi? Butto via il pedigree?


ma sì!
ricordi Lilly e il vagabondo....


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di bastardi ne ho quanti ne volete.
> Vi passo qualche numero di telefono?


no grazie, li danno via come il pane


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di bastardi ne ho quanti ne volete.
> Vi passo qualche numero di telefono?



Non guardare me... ho finito la memoria sia della sim che del telefono


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non guardare me... ho finito la memoria sia della sim che del telefono


esagerata


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

Ma senti queste!!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma senti queste!!


Io voglio uno uguale a te, dove lo trovo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> esagerata


Non mi credi? E guarda che ho il palmare!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io voglio uno uguale a te, dove lo trovo?


Piccola, mi sa che dopo han buttato lo stampo (infatti mio fratello è venuto da schifo!! :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Quindi...o si va sull'originale ...o nada!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io voglio uno uguale a te, dove lo trovo?


Uguale nel senso che lo vuoi Fedifrago? Dimmi dove stai che ti spedisco il mio


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Piccola, mi sa che dopo han buttato lo stampo (infatti mio fratello è venuto da schifo!! :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora voglio l'originale....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Piccola, mi sa che dopo han buttato lo stampo (infatti mio fratello è venuto da schifo!! :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stai facendo il piacione Fedi'?


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Uguale nel senso che lo vuoi Fedifrago? Dimmi dove stai che ti spedisco il mio


Non *un* Fedifrago, ma Fedifrago!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Stai facendo il piacione Fedi'?


Naaaaa...con giusy non potrei mai...mi conosce troppo bene ormai!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non *un* Fedifrago, ma Fedifrago!


come Fedifrago lo vorrebbero in tante mi sa (ma è bene che non lo sappia, sennò si pavoneggia). Io gli ho chiesto di sposarmi subito, ma mi ha detto che non si fida di chi ha l'agendina piena


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaaaa...con giusy non potrei mai...mi conosce troppo bene ormai!!!


Io però....vorrei approfondire...


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> * A.A.A. Cercasi ragazzo di razza, perché BASTARDO l'ho già avuto! *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
...eccomi...


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...eccomi...


Tesoro....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...eccomi...


Sei quello di razza?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sei quello di razza?


Equina...pare...da certe caratteristiche!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Equina...pare...da certe caratteristiche!!


Ora dimmi... se io chiedo "quali caratteristiche?", cado nella trappola?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ora dimmi... se io chiedo "quali caratteristiche?", cado nella trappola?


A quel punto non devi più chiederlo a me...ma al diretto interessato!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. Per referenze (nn x le caratteristiche eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   citofonare letty!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A quel punto non devi più chiederlo a me...ma al diretto interessato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu hai parlato di qualcosa di equino...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Tu hai parlato di qualcosa di equino...


Beh, ho allargato un pò l'orizzonte...lo dobbiam pur sistemare 'sto ragazzo no? (se no continua a far...l'equino in giro! :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se spendo parole per lui, è perchè l'è un bon ragazz...in fondo (pare anche parecchio fedele... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, ho allargato un pò l'orizzonte...lo dobbiam pur sistemare 'sto ragazzo no? (se no continua a far...l'equino in giro! :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' giusto che tu sappia però, cara Angel, che Air è già impegnato con me...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh, ho allargato un pò l'orizzonte...lo dobbiam pur sistemare 'sto ragazzo no? (se no continua a far...l'equino in giro! :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa volere di più dalla vita, a parte un Lucano?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' giusto che tu sappia però, cara Angel, che Air è già impegnato con me...


Ma che ne è stato della corazza?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' giusto che tu sappia però, cara Angel, che Air è già impegnato con me...





















Azzzzz...e dirlo no eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi vorresti gli approfondimenti con me??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Vedi che facevo bene io a esser cauto...sentivo che non me la contavi giusta.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









A 'sto punto chiedo a Angelique di buttare l'agendina (tanto dopo non le servirebbe più a molto!!) !!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

Ma come? Non lo sapete che io sono la fidanzata di tutti gli uomini del forum? Sposata Italia 1 però.... Fidanzata e moglie virtuali, ovvio....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzzzz...e dirlo no eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sarei anche disposta a farlo ma... che faccio, la ruota di scorta?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sarei anche disposta a farlo ma... che faccio, la ruota di scorta?


E perchè?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ho appena detto che mantenevo le distanze...e poi...non son mica io che ho i numeri eh!


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzzzz...e dirlo no eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


praticamente saresti tutti i bastardi riuniti in un solo unico esemplare?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma come? Non lo sapete che io sono la fidanzata di tutti gli uomini del forum? Sposata Italia 1 però.... Fidanzata e moglie virtuali, ovvio....


Sei virtualmente promiscua!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non l'avrei mai detto giusy...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> praticamente saresti tutti i bastardi riuniti in un solo unico esemplare?


Aspettavo prima o poi pelo e contropelo...e ancora SO che non è finita!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Tanto lo sapete che il feddy tutte lo vogliono ma nessuno se lo piglia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Solo chiacchiere e distintivi...chiacchiere e distintivi!!


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sei virtualmente promiscua!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macchè Fedi, e chi mi piglia?????


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Aspettavo prima o poi pelo e contropelo*...e ancora SO che non è finita!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei proprio un fedifrago di peluche


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E perchè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gniiiiik gniiiiiiik gniiiiiiik
eh?
che è sto rumore di unghie sui vetri?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> praticamente saresti tutti i bastardi riuniti in un solo unico esemplare?


ecco. digliene quattro, mailea!


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco. digliene quattro, mailea!


però al posto tuo... ci farei un pensierino... per quadagnare un po' di memoria nel palmare eh


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco. digliene quattro, mailea!


ecco manca solo che la inciti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ps. Unghie perfettamente limate...comunque..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> però al posto tuo... ci farei un pensierino... per quadagnare un po' di memoria nel palmare eh

























   effettivamente. o questo, o prendere un'altra memory da 2 gb


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ecco manca solo che la inciti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vabbè quanno ce vò, ce vò, gioia cara  

	
	
		
		
	


	









le hai limate sul vetro, or ora?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè quanno ce vò, ce vò, gioia cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che malfidata!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Vado ad annegare il dispiacere in una boccia di Cannonau della Cantina di Dorgali!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che malfidata!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certo sono io malfidata... altro che Cannonau... per punizione ti porterò un bottiglione di Parteolla...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Certo sono io malfidata... altro che Cannonau... per punizione ti porterò un bottiglione di Parteolla...


Sol che tu non creda di farmi un dispetto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sol che tu non creda di farmi un dispetto...


Ti piace pure quello?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti piace pure quello?


Ehmmm capiamoci...il parteolla non è una varietà di cannonau che si presta ad arrivare anche a 30 anni ed oltre di invecchiamento?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

ma che è tutto sto picci picci???


mi si squaglia la tastiera...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che è tutto sto picci picci???
> 
> 
> mi si squaglia la tastiera...



Invidiosa eh?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che malfidata!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gutta ti caliri...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invidiosa eh?


mò va cagher


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gutta ti caliri...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò va cagher


Senti mandami a quel paese, dove ti pare ma basta con la cacca... que dentro non si parla d'altro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm capiamoci...il parteolla non è una varietà di cannonau che si presta ad arrivare anche a 30 anni ed oltre di invecchiamento?


Io non ti ho offerto nessun cannonau, ma un bottiglione di parteolla da tavola. Rosso, bianco o rosato, lo faccio scegliere a te.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti mandami a quel paese, dove ti pare ma basta con la cacca... que dentro non si parla d'altro...
















  allora vai a ranare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che è tutto sto picci picci???
> 
> 
> mi si squaglia la tastiera...


Picci che?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io non ti ho offerto nessun cannonau, ma un bottiglione di parteolla da tavola. Rosso, bianco o rosato, lo faccio scegliere a te.


hai capito l'angelO?? toma toma cacchia cacchia si sta broccolando il vecchio fedi...brava!!
che prima o poi qualcuna se lo acciuffasse


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm capiamoci...il parteolla non è una varietà di cannonau che si presta ad arrivare anche a 30 anni ed oltre di invecchiamento?


A questo punto stappo un Tavernello e ci aggiungo un goccio di gazzosella...uhmmm


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A questo punto stappo un Tavernello e ci aggiungo un goccio di gazzosella...uhmmm


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai capito l'angelO?? toma toma cacchia cacchia si sta broccolando il vecchio fedi...brava!!
> che prima o poi qualcuna se lo acciuffasse


Voi lo tenete io lancio le pietre...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai capito l'angelO?? toma toma cacchia cacchia si sta broccolando il vecchio fedi...brava!!
> che prima o poi qualcuna se lo acciuffasse



non sarei esattamente un genio se provassi a broccolarlo offrendogli il parteolla


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sarei esattamente un genio se provassi a broccolarlo offrendogli il parteolla


era una battuta..
miiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Io c'ho la _dammiggianna_ di vino spunto della Cantina Sociale di Monserrato... non fate complimenti...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io c'ho la _dammiggianna_ di vino spunto della Cantina Sociale di Monserrato... non fate complimenti...













ma una caxxo di birretta se siete poco forniti no??


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma una caxxo di birretta se siete poco forniti no??



Scherzi... Heineken d'annata... lekker


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A questo punto stappo un Tavernello e ci aggiungo un goccio di gazzosella...uhmmm



Il sottofondo musicale ce l'ho:

Su conti, su baroni e s'autista funti tottu sa dì aintr'e su bar de Ibba... Cameriere! Scusi, ci porti una gazzosa, ci porti una gazzosa, dobbiamo consumar


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scherzi... Heineken d'annata... lekker


io però se vado di birra poi faccio troppa plin plin


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io però se vado di birra poi faccio troppa plin plin


Piu' che plin plin io faccio Splash!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era una battuta..
> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


anche la mia


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il sottofondo musicale ce l'ho:
> 
> Su conti, su baroni e s'autista funti tottu sa dì aintr'e su bar de Ibba... Cameriere! Scusi, ci porti una gazzosa, ci porti una gazzosa, dobbiamo consumar









Ma...ma... ma sarda sesi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma...ma... ma sarda sesi?


casteddaja. (e filla di chini sesi?)


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che plin plin io faccio Splash!!
















  se vado di birra devo mettermi il tena lady


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> casteddaja. (e filla di chini sesi?)


Ceeehh... Puru deu de Casteddu... seu fill'e Giggi... cussu chi teniri s'Ape...

Il mio Sardo scritto e' penoso quasi quanto il mio italiano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se vado di birra devo mettermi il tena lady


Ebbene, io la birra l'ho adottata due volte a scopo terapeutico, per espellere calcoli renali. E' formidabile. Pensavo di suggerirla alla ASL come terapia alternativa.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se vado di birra devo mettermi il tena lady


Ho risolto con un cessetto chimico da borsetta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ceeehh... Puru deu de Casteddu... seu fill'e Giggi... cussu chi teniri s'Ape...
> 
> Il mio Sardo scritto e' penoso quasi quanto il mio italiano


Ma giggi chini? cussu de casteddu chi bivviri in marina???

Siamo nella stessa barca, il mio credo sia pure peggio


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma giggi chini? cussu de casteddu chi bivviri in marina???
> 
> Siamo nella stessa barca, il mio credo sia pure peggio


Eja cussu Giggi... cussu chi portara is bombollasa...

Che bello ora siamo in tre... c'e' anche uno tale Moltimodi di Cagliari... ma lui e' proprio da evitare...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eja cussu Giggi... cussu chi portara is bombollasa...
> 
> Che bello ora siamo in tre... c'e' anche uno tale Moltimodi di Cagliari... ma lui e' proprio da evitare...



sentite parlate italiano che non si capisce una fava 

	
	
		
		
	


	




terrone


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ebbene, io la birra l'ho adottata due volte a scopo terapeutico, per espellere calcoli renali. E' formidabile. Pensavo di suggerirla alla ASL come terapia alternativa.


appoggio in toto.
meno costosa di farmaci cazzuti


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sentite parlate italiano che non si capisce una fava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per il momento sono piu' nordica di te quindi datti fuoco... se poi non conosci le lingue mica e' colpa mia...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per il momento sono piu' nordica di te quindi datti fuoco... se poi non conosci le lingue mica e' colpa mia...



lingue...son parole grosse


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lingue...son parole grosse


Eh no milanese dei miei string... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .. marron... il Sardo l'e' una lingua

Ps: senti ma tu  a Milano una delle capitali della moda  mi vai in giro con quelle cose ai piedi?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh no milanese dei miei string...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


caprona ,te l'ho già detto. io son nata a milan ma trapiantata e poi spiantata (e tu sai che male faccia alle piante lo strapianto...) da genova

poi a me milano piace per altro. della moda me ne sciacquo le balle.
ho il mio stile (e non parlo dello stringato...)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eja cussu Giggi... cussu chi portara is bombollasa...
> 
> Che bello ora siamo in tre... c'e' anche uno tale Moltimodi di Cagliari... ma lui e' proprio da evitare...


Ceeee non ci pozzu crei! Nonna mia d'accattara sempri de'issu su gas!

Altri 4 o 5 e facciamo una succursale di Genneruxi va


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> appoggio in toto.
> meno costosa di farmaci cazzuti


Meno costosa e pressoché priva di effetti collaterali... anzi


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Meno costosa e pressoché priva di effetti collaterali... anzi


a parte che devo far fermare la macchina e pisciare dietro le gomme..direi che non ha altri effetti collaterali


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per il momento sono piu' nordica di te quindi datti fuoco... se poi non conosci le lingue mica e' colpa mia...


Nonostante si studi nelle migliori università europee


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte che devo far fermare la macchina e pisciare dietro le gomme..direi che non ha altri effetti collaterali


bon soir, finesse...

io in corsia di sorpasso te farei fa la bisogna... e senza giubbotto rifrangente.... anzi no, con... cosi' pijano mejo la mira...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> bon soir, finesse...
> 
> io in corsia di sorpasso te farei fa la bisogna... e senza giubbotto rifrangente.... anzi no, con... cosi' pijano mejo la mira...


sempre complimentoso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e da' a me della finesse....


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> bon soir, finesse...
> 
> io in corsia di sorpasso te farei fa la bisogna... e senza giubbotto rifrangente.... anzi no, con... cosi' pijano mejo la mira...


Culi solo perche' voi la potete fare nelle bottiglie vuote...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte che devo far fermare la macchina e pisciare dietro le gomme..direi che non ha altri effetti collaterali


Come direbbe il mio amico, stendiamo due veli: "uno pietoso e uno in organza per dare un minimo di opalescenza". Una volta ho pisciato come una barbona dietro il gabbiotto del benzinaio, forte del fatto che fosse chiuso perché tardi e che dietro ci fosse un campo. Non avevo notato il palazzo con gi spettatori




Non so se sia stato meglio o peggio della volta che sfondata la porta del cesso di casa di un mio amico, mi sono fiondata verso la prima cosa che mi è sembrata un cesso, per poi scoprire che era un bidet. Sono stata 10 minuti a cercare la catenella e poi, realizzato, a cercare il cesso. Quindi qualche effetto collaterale, seppur minimo, a pensarci bene ce l'ha


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Culi solo perche' voi la potete fare nelle bottiglie vuote...


o dal finestrino.....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre complimentoso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figurati, nun ce de che....

pero' la scena e' ganza.... pensa se piove, sei senza ombrello e tira vento a bassa quota....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come direbbe il mio amico, stendiamo due veli: "uno pietoso e uno in organza per dare un minimo di opalescenza". Una volta ho pisciato come una barbona dietro il gabbiotto del benzinaio, forte del fatto che fosse chiuso perché tardi e che dietro ci fosse un campo. Non avevo notato il palazzo con gi spettatori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per non parlare delle calze che si zozzano per fare veloce.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque quando piscio all'aperto capisco la gioia di tirarselo fuori e fare un goccio d'acqua..è ò'unica cosa per cui invidio i masculi


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o dal finestrino.....


ao' machikazzofrequentate?

Io so' Lord Brummell alura...


----------



## Old Jesus (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' machikazzofrequentate?
> 
> Io so' Lord Brummell alura...


Tu Lord Brummel ?

Ma se quando pisci alzi pure la gamba.....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' machikazzofrequentate?
> 
> Io so' Lord Brummell alura...


e io la margherita ...(savoia,,)


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per non parlare delle calze che si zozzano per fare veloce....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a -20 un po' meno..... 

.....fidate....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per non parlare delle calze che si zozzano per fare veloce....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti questo è un problema da non sottovalutare. Ma nonostante ciò, credo che il brycolì non abbia preso piede


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> In effetti questo è un problema da non sottovalutare. Ma nonostante ciò, credo che il brycolì non abbia preso piede
















  non l'ho capita....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu Lord Brummel ?
> 
> Ma se quando pisci alzi pure la gamba.....


appunto e' l'etichetta... mignolino... gambettina...

PLEBEO SOTTO PROLETARIO!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' machikazzofrequentate?
> 
> Io so' Lord Brummell alura...


ah io solo i milanesi nobili, non si nota?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> appunto e' l'etichetta... mignolino... gambettina...
> 
> PLEBEO SOTTO PROLETARIO!


anch'io quando faccio plin plin alzo il mignolino.
così il battista sa che ho finito e può tirare l'acqua


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non l'ho capita....



Mi riferivo al problema della calze che si sozzano (quando non sono anche i pantaloni)... e il brycolì... non ne hai mai sentito parlare? 

e questo qua... ma scopro ora che non lo producono più.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io la margherita ...(savoia,,)


sbajato, la margherita va al tavolo 5, io ho chiesto una capricciosa.... 

ao' c'e' d'aspetta' assai?? so' de prescia...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mi riferivo al problema della calze che si sozzano (quando non sono anche i pantaloni)... e il brycolì... non ne hai mai sentito parlare?
> 
> e questo qua... ma scopro ora che non lo producono più.


ma dai.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















mai visto...
tipo la siringa da pasticcere di lettrice


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Mi sembra d'obbligo la descrizione:

Quella che sto per presentarvi potrebbe essere l'invenzione del secolo (attenzione: ho detto "potrebbe"). BryColì, infatti, si pone come soluzione intelligente ad un problema che affligge molte donne: quello di *fare la pipì nei bagni pubblici*. 
Dato che il problema non si pone affatto per noi uomini, la Colybrì (anagramma di BryColì) di Fano ha pensato di *offrire alle donne la stessa possibilità di fare la pipì restando in piedi*,  realizzando quello che nel sito ufficiale è descritto come _"un comodo imbutino di carta usa e getta che permette alle donne di poter usufruire dei servizi igienici pubblici allo stesso modo degli uomini"_.


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah io solo i milanesi nobili, non si nota?


e non si nota no, 

comunque so' kazzi tua.... prego declina nome e cognome e vedemo sti burini e peracottari...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'idea geniale risale ormai a un paio d'anni fa, più o meno. ma non è stata debitamente apprezzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ariecco la siringa da pastticere di lettrice...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e non si nota no,
> 
> comunque so' kazzi tua.... prego declina nome e cognome e vedemo sti burini e peracottari...



Niente nomi e cognomi, il grande fratello mi spia notte e giorno


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'idea geniale risale ormai a un paio d'anni fa, più o meno. ma non è stata debitamente apprezzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la morale è sempre quella, fai merenda con girella 

	
	
		
		
	


	












pettatemi che* scendo lo cane a pisciare 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la morale è sempre quella, fai merenda con girella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io andrò a mangiare qualcosa... evitando accuratamente il cioccolato


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Niente nomi e cognomi,* il grande fratello mi spia notte e giorno*


pure voyeur???

ammazza devi essere bona allora!!!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io quando faccio plin plin alzo il mignolino.
> così il battista sa che ho finito e può tirare l'acqua


ma lo schiavo sta de spalle o se gode lo spettacolo??? (vabbe' esaggggero sempre...)

o e' ggghei???

Ps: preferisco Ambrogio armeno da' da magna', mica skiscia solo un buttun' de mierda!!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la morale è sempre quella, fai merenda con girella
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma 'do vai... va' che regge la vescichetta...

almeno... cosi' conosce i suoi limiti....

Ps: non sostare agli angoli... non dare confidenza... etcetcetc

NON FARCI STARE IN PENSIEROOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma 'do vai... va' che regge la vescichetta...
> 
> almeno... cosi' conosce i suoi limiti....
> 
> ...



rientro solo per tranquillizzarti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sana e salva mò vado a cuccarmi col librone e cane ai piedi del letto (non fare battute che ti spacco le gengive)..


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> rientro solo per tranquillizzarti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ao' era ora...

ma quanto piscia sto castrato??

fagli da' na' controllata alla prostrata...

vabbe' vattacucca' che stasera c'hai 'a sindrome da' monaca de klausura.

Ps: curiosity... ma er librone chede' yellow pages??

ciao ne' (...che stronza pero'!!!...io nun tengo sonno e mo' co' chi m'accanisco?)


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' era ora...
> 
> ma quanto piscia sto castrato??
> 
> ...


sto leggendo bambino 44 di tom rob smith.
te lo consiglio. fa ringraziare iddio di non esser nati in russia...
il castrato è l'unico che dopo il taglietto si è incattivito invece di calmarsi.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








prima era buonissimo ora è aggressivo con gli altri cani...sarà minga incazzato per la perdita??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque è sempre il mio ammore..
ma mangia come un leone da quando è stato operato, devo farlo correre tanto se no mi diventa tutto ciccia e brufoli


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto leggendo bambino 44 di tom rob smith.
> te lo consiglio. fa ringraziare iddio di non esser nati in russia...
> il castrato è l'unico che dopo il taglietto si è incattivito invece di calmarsi..
> 
> ...


ah si' l'ho letto... ti dico er finale...

Stalinnne more, loro se sposano e l'assassino era er maggiordomo....

ao' occhio a Battista me puzza...

Ps: e gia' te vedo a te che fai l'effetto bandiera al guinzaglio de senzapalle.... ao' se nun te voj deperi' tu (qualche kiletto a me me piac') attaccalo dietro ar primo camion che passa ed imbocca l'autostrada.... fidate vedrai come smazza l'abbuffino parassita.... e senzapalle....eccheccazzius...


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

*Bene bene ...*

Vedo che la nazione sarda si va ricomponendo su internet...

Accumunate dalla consegna del gas in bombole di Giggi anche alla nonna di angelique...(si vede che ho studiato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  

Fra un pò vi scoprite cugine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragà, mi sa che vi saluto pure io fra poco...mi è scoppiato un raffreddore dabbestiaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedo che la nazione sarda si va ricomponendo su internet...
> 
> Accumunate dalla consegna del gas in bombole di Giggi anche alla nonna di angelique...(*si vede che ho studiato?*
> 
> ...


Bravo ragazzo, mi dai tante soddisfazioni. Ma la veniamo alla prova del 9: narammì cixiri... 







Cugine, non mi meraviglierebbe; ma non di primo grado. Ho sotto controllo gli spostamenti di tutti e 26. Gli altri... chissà che facce hanno.
Raffreddore? Ti ha fregato il tentativo di abbronzarti?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Bravo ragazzo, mi dai tante soddisfazioni. Ma la veniamo alla prova del 9: narammì cixiri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Direi che mi ha dato il colpo finale!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La traduzione domani sperando di esser in grado di connettere meglio!! Notteeeee...


----------



## Mari' (4 Maggio 2008)

Buonanotte a tutti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Direi che mi ha dato il colpo finale!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Fedi',
a domani


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte a tutti!


notte Marì


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Bravo ragazzo, mi dai tante soddisfazioni. Ma la veniamo alla prova del 9: narammì cixiri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' da ieri sera che mi ronza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ho capito se sui ceci mi ci devo mettere o se devo parlartene... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Come vedi a me...

*Aé' finz'e latti di 'jaddhina  

	
	
		
		
	


	















*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' da ieri sera che mi ronza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...














   nessuna delle due cose. Significa semplicemente "dimmi cece". Effettivamente qua non se po' fa. Cixiri da pronunciare non è semplice. Mio nonno racconta che in tempo di guerra, quando i militari andavano in giro a chiedere cibo e si spacciavano per militardi sardi, gli veniva risposto "inzà narammì cixiri". Se la pronuncia era esatta, avevano il cibo

Che fai, mi offendi?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nessuna delle due cose. Significa semplicemente "dimmi cece". Effettivamente qua non se po' fa. Cixiri da pronunciare non è semplice. Mio nonno racconta che in tempo di guerra, quando i militari andavano in giro a chiedere cibo e si spacciavano per militardi sardi, gli veniva risposto "inzà narammì cixiri". Se la pronuncia era esatta, avevano il cibo
> 
> Che fai, mi offendi?


 
Perchè??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho detto che *A ME* non manca...nel senso che se mi impegno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (anche se quella del cece non la conoscevo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahah ma scherzavo, non ho capito una ceppa di quello che hai scritto in ucraino, lì


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' da ieri sera che mi ronza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahahah ma scherzavo, non ho capito una ceppa di quello che hai scritto in ucraino, lì


Siocca!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dovrbbe voler dire :

Non gli manca neanche il latte di gallina !!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Siocca!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhh ma è sardo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












credo sia gallurese però, non campidanese... deu scetti custu sciu chistionai


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahhhh ma è sardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok ..ok...mi arrendo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















(ho capito solo l'ultima che ha a che vedere col litigare!!:nuke


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok ..ok...mi arrendo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   anche no. "chistionai" = parlare. ho detto che il gallurese non lo so parlare


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche no. "chistionai" = parlare. ho detto che il gallurese non lo so parlare








Ok...mi metti in nota per le lezioni private in campidanese?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok...mi metti in nota per le lezioni private in campidanese?


ahahah ti dò pure la campidanese card. per farti scavalcare la coda


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahahah ti dò pure la campidanese card. per farti scavalcare la coda


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


le raccomandazioni esistono ovunque


----------

